# Early look at the: 2006 NBA Draft



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

This list does not include foreign players or next years high school seniors because I have never seen them play. 

2006 Draft:

1) Julian Wright
2) Adam Morrison 
3) Rudy Gay 
4) Jordan Farmar
5) Shelden Williams
6) Darius Washington
7) Gulliermo Diaz
8) Tyler Hansbrough
9) Rodney Carney
10) Josh Boone 
11) Josh McRoberts 
12) Paul Davis
13) Mardy Collins
14) Taj Gray
15) Hassan Adams
16) LaMarcus Aldridge
17) Dee Brown 
18) Pops Mensh-Bonsu
19) DJ White
20) Mustafa Shakur
21) JJ Redick
22) Terrence Roberts
23) Vincent Grier
24) Cory Brewer
25) Curtis Stinson
26) Daniel Gibson
27) Maurice Ager
28) Jason Frasor
29) Anthony Roberson
30) Rajon Rondo
31) JP Batista 
32) Alando Tucker
33) Shannon Brown
34) Sammy Mejia
35) David Padgett


PG
Jordan Farmar
Darius Washington
Gulliermo Diaz
Mardy Collins
Mustafa Shakur
Dee Brown
Rajon Rondo
Curtis Stinson
Daniel Gibson
Anthony Roberson
Taquan Dean
Sammy Mejia
JamesOn Curry
Kyle Lowry
Ronald Steele
Armein Kirkland
Marcus Williams

SG
Rodney Carney
Hassan Adams
JJ Redick
Cory Brewer
Vincent Grier
Micah Downs
Maurice Ager 
Shannon Brown
Rashad Anderson
James White
Bobby Jones
Erroll Knight
JR Giddens
Denham Brown
Jevohn Shepard
Allan Ray
Adam Haluska

SF
Julian Wright
Adam Morrison
Rudy Gay
Josh McRoberts
Alando Tucker
Juan Palacios
Nik Caner Medley
Brandon Rush
Steve Novak
Brandon Roy
Curtis Sumpter
Regis Koundjia
Ryan Amoroso

PF
Shelden Williams
Tyler Hansbrough
Taj Gray
LaMarcus Aldridge
Pops Mensh-Bonsu
DJ White
Leon Powe
Terrence Roberts
Kevin Pittsnogle
Ivan Radenovic
JP Batista
Nick Fazekas
Terrence Dials
James Augustine
Richard Hendrix
Eric Hicks
Joey Dorsey

C
Josh Boone
David Padgett
Paul Davis
Jason Frasor
Glen Davis
Shagari Alleyne
Michael Thompson
Hilton Armstrong
Jermareo Davidson


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What happened to Ronnie Brewer? He is one of the best PG for next year, him and Farmar & Gibson. IMO, those are the best three PG's.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

If you're ranking the guys, I like Giddens the best out of the shooting guards you mentioned. Even though he's not on Kansas, still think he can be a great player.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Josh Boone is going to be the #1 pick barring someone having a breakout season.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> If you're ranking the guys, I like Giddens the best out of the shooting guards you mentioned. Even though he's not on Kansas, still think he can be a great player.


No way is Giddens better than Adams, Carney or even Brewer. Giddens can't really shoot, he is streaky, is a good athlete but is not a good defender or ball handler. He is also really inconsistent overall. He will have to improve a lot and dominate more till he is a high pick in the draft.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Josh Boone is going to be the #1 pick barring someone having a breakout season.


He didn't play like it last year, but if Frye can be a lottery pick with the production he had this year, maybe Boone could. However I think he had a decline this year, he was great two years ago, last year he was less productive. He has potential though, we will see.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think Rudy Gay should go #1 overall this year around.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> I think Rudy Gay should go #1 overall this year around.


Ditto. 

How on earth is he not your #1 SF?


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

A player I really like to have big year and get drafted is Alex loughton of ODU. If you saw his game in the CAA conferance final and against Michiagan state in the NCAA tournament you'll know what I'm talking about. :wink:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Giddens can dunk. Sometimes he can shoot. He can't dribble, has no first step, doesn't play smart, doesn't play defense, and has all sorts of character issues. I highly doubt he ever makes the league. Even if he gets his act together, he's only Kenny Gregory version 2.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Giddens doesn't even have a basketball team to play for next year and who knows how his leg will turn out. Yet again, another summer of sitting around for him instead of working out.

Not sure how some people figure Boone had a less productive season last year this the prior year. His numbers were up across the board. He also had minor knee surgery during the summer which limited his ability to workout. All in all, he had a solid sophmore campaign.

Adam Morrison won't be taken before Rudy Gay. Why? He has nice potential but he does not have Rudy Gay potential. I'm not saying that Gay will end up being the player, but Gay's potential is absurdly higher than Adam Morrison's.

Paul Davis seems high to me too as does Taj Gray.

If McCants can go 12, It wouldn't suprise me to see Redick go in the top 15 in a weak draft class. McCants was drafted as a shooter, nothing more. He doesn't play defense. He doesn't drive to the hoop. He won't be able to post up in the NBA. 

Marcus Williams will be a top 20 pick with lotto potential if the legal issues he is having turn out to be untrue. Heck, even if they turn out to be true, if he plays ball next year he'll still be a top 20 pick if he has a similar season to last year's second 2/3s of the season.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

if bargnani has a good season next year he will be #1. you just don't pass over the next dirk. 
if we talk only about American players, than Rudy Gay goes number one.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Rudy Gay, he is good and has a ton of potential being a 6-9 athletic slashing SF, however he does not have great quickness or lateral mobility form what I saw. He does not have great ball handling skills yet or a very good jump shot. I just need to see a lot more out of him before I would put him that high. He is way to stiff right now I think. I am not a Morrison fan, but I would take Morrison over Gay right now. Gay right now is just a tall lengthy athlete, and if I would want one of those, I would take Wright over him right now. If a great athlete like Gerald Green can't get picked high, why can Gay? Gay will have to be the man on UCONN this year for him to be a very high pick.


As for Marcus Williams, well I think there are about 4-5 PG's much better than him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bargnani will not go over Gay or Boone. Very doubtful.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

I like to look at players and estimate what a reasonable improvement would do to their stock.

I don't expect Gay to dominate next year. He actually does have a nice jumps hot (he shot higher from 3pt land last year than inside the arc) but he needs to work on his handle. I do think he'll improve to around 16.5 points per game. If he does this, his a top 3 pick with a potential to be #1 overall based on need.

If Boone reasonablly improves, I'd expect him to be around 15/9. Again, this would put him in the top 8 unless a whole bunch of players blow up (which I don't see happening).


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

At the beginning of last season, Giddens was looking like the best thing since sliced bread. He was one of the most explosive players in the NCAA and he was a great three point shooters, then he had problems with consistency and he wasn't going to the rim. 

I think what killed him was when Simien was injured, scouts were expecting him to get the ball more and dominate but he didn't. My thoughts on this are that Giddens was usually open when Simien was on the floor so Gidden always had open threes. I think his mechanics got screwed up when he actually had someone guarding him and when he got his open shots again with Simien back on the team, they might have been screwed permanantly. 

This explains why people call him inconsistent. I think him leaving Kansas could be the best thing in the world for him. He's going to redshirt for whoever, and obviously he'll have to work that whole time. You have to think a year of practicing and not playing will improve a player a lot. If he transfers to a team where he can be the man, he's a lottery pick.

As for who the number one pick is. I'll go with Rudy Gay for now only because he probably as the most NBA potential in my eyes although I wouldn't at all be surprised if Boone is the number one pick. In the last 10 drafts, there have been only two number one picks who aren't post players. Iverson in 96 and LeBron in 03. Everyone else is either a power forward or center. Basically, scouts have to think Gay will be one of the best players in the league if they are actually going to pick him over Boone in my opinion. The only other option is LaMarcus Aldridge or Tiago Splitter but neither of them are proven enough.


----------



## DPSF4 (Jun 19, 2005)

ItalianStallion said:


> if bargnani has a good season next year he will be #1. you just don't pass over the next dirk.
> if we talk only about American players, than Rudy Gay goes number one.


 Rudy Gay can be the next scottie pippen and your point is ItalianStallion?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

So, I grew up just north of the border from Spokane, so I've been a big Gonzaga fan for years now, and I believe Morrison is being ranked higher than he will end up being picked in the long run. I can't see NBA GM's looking completely past the fact that this guy has diabetes. He has been praised for the way he has handled it over the last two years, but NBA GM's get scared if a guy is 6'8.5 instead of 6'9. I can't see them looking past diabetes.

That said, I believe he is worth where he is ranked right now, just that teams will probably let him slip a little because of the diabetes. But I watched every Gonzaga game last year, and this guy is a scorer in every way. If the team is down by a point with 10 seconds to go and he is triple teamed, he will find a way to sink the two points. I don't know who to really compare him to other than Larry Bird, although I don't think that is a great comparison.


----------



## gamadict (Jul 28, 2002)

I havn't seen Morrison play, but the writeups on draft sites about him sound ludicrously bad for a guy projected in the high lottery. A slowish white SF who shot 30% from the college 3 last year? His 'basketball IQ' had better be off the charts; like a basketball Tesla or Gell-Mann. 

So those that've seen him, tell me why he's so highly regarded. Or is this just a case of someone sticking a well-known college player up there since it's still so unsettled(see Duhon, et al).


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm not a big Morrison fan but he's certainly not a bad-shooting slowish white SF. He's a much better shooter than he showed...his biggest asset is his ability to take and make big shots in crunch time. Quite frankly, his pull-up with his length reminds me of Tracy McGrady. He's generally regarded as extremely tough and courageous, though I think his diabetes is brought up way too much. He's a very creative scorer, though I personally wouldn't pick him in the top 10.

Ozzy, I think you're really underrating Rudy Gay. He was trying to defer to CV, Boone, and Brown last year. He understood that he was a freshman and took on being a role player perfectly. When Calhoun gets him going like he did with Ben Gordon, he will be an absolute dynamo. His jumper is smooth, his defense has terrific potential(he gets a lot of blocks too), it's just too bad he fell down in the NC State game. He is most definately the #1 SF prospect, and probably the #1 prospect overall.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

What is the infatuation with Adam Morrison?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> At the beginning of last season, Giddens was looking like the best thing since sliced bread. He was one of the most explosive players in the NCAA and he was a great three point shooters, then he had problems with consistency and he wasn't going to the rim.
> 
> I think what killed him was when Simien was injured, scouts were expecting him to get the ball more and dominate but he didn't. My thoughts on this are that Giddens was usually open when Simien was on the floor so Gidden always had open threes. I think his mechanics got screwed up when he actually had someone guarding him and when he got his open shots again with Simien back on the team, they might have been screwed permanantly.
> 
> This explains why people call him inconsistent. I think him leaving Kansas could be the best thing in the world for him. He's going to redshirt for whoever, and obviously he'll have to work that whole time. You have to think a year of practicing and not playing will improve a player a lot. If he transfers to a team where he can be the man, he's a lottery pick.


So when he goes to a team where he can be the man and still gets guarded closely on 3's, he's all of a sudden going to be the man? The fact of the matter is that Giddens sucked before Simien's injury, he sucked during Simien's injury, and he sucked even worse when Simien came back. It's got nothing to do with his form getting screwed up. He's always had a slow release on his 3-pointer, and that's only one of many reasons why he's never going to be close to a lottery pick.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Chris McCray should be on the SG list.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

gamadict said:


> I havn't seen Morrison play, but the writeups on draft sites about him sound ludicrously bad for a guy projected in the high lottery. A slowish white SF who shot 30% from the college 3 last year? His 'basketball IQ' had better be off the charts; like a basketball Tesla or Gell-Mann.
> 
> So those that've seen him, tell me why he's so highly regarded. Or is this just a case of someone sticking a well-known college player up there since it's still so unsettled(see Duhon, et al).


He knows how to score in crunch time, he's not as slow as people make him out to be (although, to be fair, he appears to be incredibly awkward which could be why he is viewed as so slow/unathletic), he has great size for the SF position. His shooting does need work, but he is not a shooter, like many people think. He is a scorer. He has showed an impressive learning curve in college so far and played better when the games meant something.

So, that is why he is rated so high in my mind. Of course, I'm a homer for all hobbit-looking players from Washington, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't understand all the love for Josh Boone. He's not very explosive, not very big, can't shoot, WAAAAAY too mechanical... I mean, why in the world do you draft a 6'10'' power forward who can't step out of the post and is extremely mechanical in the top 5? He positions himself well for rebounds, but he isn't an explosive leaper, so I think there are a good amount of guys who can just get to the ball ahead of him and his rebounding won't translate to the NBA as much since he isn't incredibly tall or explosive.

Gay is #1 right now on any list. Julian Wright? Come on now, Rudy Gay was a better recruit in a better recruiting class. I think if LaMarcus Aldridge comes back from his injury he'll be a lottery pick, and other lottery hopefuls include Malik Hairston and Rajon Rondo. Oh, and in absolutely no dreamland does Taylor Hansborough go over Josh McRoberts. I would take 1 McRoberts over 3 Hansboroughs.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

LaMarcus Aldridge will be a top 5 pick.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't understand all the love for Josh Boone. He's not very explosive, not very big, can't shoot, WAAAAAY too mechanical... I mean, why in the world do you draft a 6'10'' power forward who can't step out of the post and is extremely mechanical in the top 5? He positions himself well for rebounds, but he isn't an explosive leaper, so I think there are a good amount of guys who can just get to the ball ahead of him and his rebounding won't translate to the NBA as much since he isn't incredibly tall or explosive.
> 
> Gay is #1 right now on any list. Julian Wright? Come on now, Rudy Gay was a better recruit in a better recruiting class. I think if LaMarcus Aldridge comes back from his injury he'll be a lottery pick, and other lottery hopefuls include Malik Hairston and Rajon Rondo. Oh, and in absolutely no dreamland does Taylor Hansborough go over Josh McRoberts. I would take 1 McRoberts over 3 Hansboroughs.



i agree on alot of your views. Hairston going to really break out this year. Daniel Gibson going to be the number one PG.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Adam Morrison is rated highly because he is a scoring machine already and he's only a sophmore.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

How in the world can you rank Nik Fazekas below the likes of Kevin Pittsnogle and Radenovic?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Er... Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't McRoberts a PF/C?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Er... Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't McRoberts a PF/C?


Correctamundo.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

gamadict said:


> I havn't seen Morrison play, but the writeups on draft sites about him sound ludicrously bad for a guy projected in the high lottery. A slowish white SF who shot 30% from the college 3 last year? His 'basketball IQ' had better be off the charts; like a basketball Tesla or Gell-Mann.
> 
> So those that've seen him, tell me why he's so highly regarded. Or is this just a case of someone sticking a well-known college player up there since it's still so unsettled(see Duhon, et al).


I think the thing that warrants Morrison so much hype is the fact that as just a sophmore last year he could take over games...He's a fiery competitor, much quicker than people give him credit for, great at putting the ball on the floor and taking it to the basket to either dunk or pull up for his impossible floater...Never backs down from a challenge and can single handedly carry his team on his back....His 3 point shot can be improved easily with a little work and his passing ability is above average for his position....He is a very confident player and will always give it his all.....His diabetes haven't given him any problem whatsoever since he's been playing, so I don't really see it as an issue....His defense could use a little bit of work, but it still isn't that bad considering how he played players of his position on the top teams in the nation this past year...

If I'm a GM he's the guy I want on my team....He is only going to get better as he has ever since he was lightly recruited out of high school...At the risk of sounding like a homer, I think Morrisons game is the most closely related to Larry Bird than any other player since Bird....And Bird is infatuated with him as well, as you can see him and Danny Ainge in attendance of a good amount of Gonzaga's games...


----------



## jose (Dec 1, 2003)

Maybe it is too early for most of you, but thinking in some European/South American prospects I have seen (the Spanish ACB ones dozens of times) think in the following one:

- Tiago Splitter. I'm not 100% sure, but I think he will be automatically elegible in 2007. If so, in 2006 he will face the same buyout problems than this year. Nevertheless, depending on his improvement he could be a top-5, though personally I don't really love Tiago's style

- Bargnani. I have seen him only a couple of times. He looks good, very talented. Let the Italians in the board talk about him

- Marko Tomas. Fantastic guard. The problem is that he has signed a contract with Real Madrid, so it seems that he prefers to stay in Europe at the moment

- Rudy Fernandez. I still think he is great and he will be greater, but this year he withdrew at the last moment for a combination of a horrible last part of the season (after an injury) and a embarrasing physical workout at Chicago (nice vertical, good speed, zero strength). He should be a first round

- Aleksandrov. Who knows if he will declare. He was better than Korolev, but there's only one Clippers in the NBA

- Sergio Rodriguez. The greatest thing. Jason Williams with a head. Still on development, but at 19 showing that he can be the best PG ever in Europe. He sees what nobody can see (Jason Williams, Kidd, Nash ... I cannot think in any other PG with such good passing skills). Sergio can break tough defenders and he is not selfish at all. Sergio is not a good defender, but he can learn at least to reach an average level, but his offensive skills are impressive. Another point he has to develop is his shoot, but I think it won't be a major problem. He should be a lock in the top-5


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Sammy Mejia is only a junior and will only come out of school if his headache problems are cleared up. Don't expect him to go unless he can get a lock for a 10 to 20 selection.

Lester Abram, who is going to be a junior again next year, and Daniel Horton are two UofM guys I would keep somewhere on my lists for next year. Both have the tools to be solid NBA players if they are healthy and one is mentally ok.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> So when he goes to a team where he can be the man and still gets guarded closely on 3's, he's all of a sudden going to be the man? The fact of the matter is that Giddens sucked before Simien's injury, he sucked during Simien's injury, and he sucked even worse when Simien came back. It's got nothing to do with his form getting screwed up. He's always had a slow release on his 3-pointer, and that's only one of many reasons why he's never going to be close to a lottery pick.


Either you just dislike JR Giddens or forgot how hyped he was. I don't know anyone who thought he wasn't a top five or top 10 pick at the worst until Simien's injury. He's not going to be the same player throughout college. He's going to redshirt one year, which means we won't see him play until next year. He's going to get nothing but coaching. I'm sure he'll go back to his old mechanics and speed up his release. That's why when he's the man on another team he will be able to make threes.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Maybe heading into the season Giddens was thought of as a _potential_ lottery selection, but that was quickly erased with uninspired play from the get go last November. I never liked Giddens' game, and I challenge you to give me one link where Giddens was projected as a top 5 pick. Giddens can jump and hit a few 3's his freshman season, but that doesn't mask what amounts to a piss poor release. The rest of his game has never existed and probably never will. Guys with Giddens' athleticism and an all-around game are unique. In the NBA, guys with Giddens' athleticism and nothing else are a dime a dozen. 

Morrison is the real deal, as I spent all winter convincing Ozzy of. I would assert that he was the best scorer at the college level this past season, and is heads and tails above anybody returning to college for 05/06. He's a legit 6'8 with a very nice frame that has rapidly filled out. He can create his shot from anywhere, pretty much on anybody. It doesn't matter if he has an open look, or whether he's fading away from behind the basket on the baseline, with 2 hands in his face. Check the game logs from last season. He had his best games against the best competition, and ended the season on a downright disgusting hot stretch. I would describe Morrison as a true Euro-style scorer born and and bred in the USA. I don't mind that he's a bit shaky outside of 18 feet because he's so automatic in the midrange, but once he adds more range and learns how to give a bit more on the defensive end, I just don't see what's not to like.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

kamego said:


> Sammy Mejia is only a junior and will only come out of school if his headache problems are cleared up. Don't expect him to go unless he can get a lock for a 10 to 20 selection.
> 
> Lester Abram, who is going to be a junior again next year, and Daniel Horton are two UofM guys I would keep somewhere on my lists for next year. Both have the tools to be solid NBA players if they are healthy and one is mentally ok.


Mejia looks like a great NBA prospect every once in a while, but it's those 10 game stretches where he disappears that keep me from getting too excited. 

I also am looking for good things out of Abram, though the system in place at Michigan may hold him back a bit. Horton has never recovered the confidence he lost midway through his sophomore season, but the impact he has on his team can't be denied.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Rodriguez will be a top5 pick. Quick, smart, and already one of the best 1 on 1 players in Europe. Fits the american style, but will be an all-star.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Maybe heading into the season Giddens was thought of as a _potential_ lottery selection, but that was quickly erased with uninspired play from the get go last November. I never liked Giddens' game, and I challenge you to give me one link where Giddens was projected as a top 5 pick. Giddens can jump and hit a few 3's his freshman season, but that doesn't mask what amounts to a piss poor release. The rest of his game has never existed and probably never will. Guys with Giddens' athleticism and an all-around game are unique. In the NBA, guys with Giddens' athleticism and nothing else are a dime a dozen.


Giddens was thought of a potential lottery selection before his uninspired play from December, not November. By the way, how's this for proof? 
http://web.archive.org/web/20041112084722/www.draftcity.com/mock.php?y=2005

I happened to agree with where you guys put him then. Not top five, but top 10. Also, you can't say Giddens will never get better. Look at Bogut, he went from late first rounder to number one pick. Channing Frye, second round to lottery, Deron Williams, second round or late first depending on how much hope you had on him to third pick so saying Giddens will NEVER be in the lottery is ludicrous. 



Jonathan Watters said:


> Morrison is the real deal, as I spent all winter convincing Ozzy of. I would assert that he was the best scorer at the college level this past season, and is heads and tails above anybody returning to college for 05/06. He's a legit 6'8 with a very nice frame that has rapidly filled out. He can create his shot from anywhere, pretty much on anybody. It doesn't matter if he has an open look, or whether he's fading away from behind the basket on the baseline, with 2 hands in his face. Check the game logs from last season. He had his best games against the best competition, and ended the season on a downright disgusting hot stretch. I would describe Morrison as a true Euro-style scorer born and and bred in the USA. I don't mind that he's a bit shaky outside of 18 feet because he's so automatic in the midrange, but once he adds more range and learns how to give a bit more on the defensive end, I just don't see what's not to like.


Finally something we can agree on. Maybe this is a bad thing.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Mejia looks like a great NBA prospect every once in a while, but it's those 10 game stretches where he disappears that keep me from getting too excited.
> 
> I also am looking for good things out of Abram, though the system in place at Michigan may hold him back a bit. Horton has never recovered the confidence he lost midway through his sophomore season, but the impact he has on his team can't be denied.


2/2, maybe I'm just in a better mood. Probably not. I agree about Mejia. If he could have some consistency, he's a first round pick. True 6-6 point guard, you don't see that too often although I think he will get moved to shooting guard because Clinkscales looked really good last season and he should get some playing time. I think that would sort of kill his stock because he'll get the "combo guard" label when he's really more of a pass-first point guard. 

As far as Michigan is concerned, I like Lester Abram a lot too but my sleeper on that team is Brent Pettway. He's athletic but not much else although I think he's interesting. 

I really like Marcellus Sommerville from Bradley. Great shooter and a post player. He's a 6-7 small forward. He's someone who could be a good NBA player. HE's someone I'd like Maxiell to be more like because he's so versatile but we'll see how he does in summer league.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I thought the hype on Giddens was more out of High School. He's never really fulfilled the hype at Kansas, but perhaps some people still had high hopes for him by justifying his freshman season as him just getting his feet wet or something.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

There's a huge difference between top 5 and top 9 in my opinion. Top 5 = Potential NBA All-Star in an average draft

Top 6-10 = Potential NBA Starter


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I thought the hype on Giddens was more out of High School. He's never really fulfilled the hype at Kansas, but perhaps some people still had high hopes for him by justifying his freshman season as him just getting his feet wet or something.


Giddens fulfilled the hype for a little more than a month sophomore year but other than that, no he didn't. I think his freshman year was pretty good too, but not great although he showed flashes of potential which is why people were high on him.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> Giddens was thought of a potential lottery selection before his uninspired play from December, not November. By the way, how's this for proof?
> http://web.archive.org/web/20041112084722/www.draftcity.com/mock.php?y=2005


It's not proof. You said some considered him a top 5 pick. I want to know where those people are. There obviously were some people that thought he would be a late lottery pick. If I didn't think people out there thought he was a top 10 pick, I would have originally said top 10. I find it hard to deal with someone whose response to my arguments is to prove me right. 



> Also, you can't say Giddens will never get better. Look at Bogut, he went from late first rounder to number one pick. Channing Frye, second round to lottery, Deron Williams, second round or late first depending on how much hope you had on him to third pick so saying Giddens will NEVER be in the lottery is ludicrous.


Yes, but those players showed the ability to improve. All three were improving nearly every time I evaluated them. Giddens hasn't improved one bit since high school, and as we all know, he has gotten worse. Everybody knew he could jump. But athletic ability alone doesn't get you into the lottery.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

And by the way, Giddens hardly did better during the first part of the season than during the stretch that Simien missed. He averaged 11 ppg in the nonconference, compared with 10 ppg in conference. Unless people consider 11 ppg on a team pretty desperate for wing scoring to be top 5 worthy...


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

jose said:


> Maybe it is too early for most of you, but thinking in some European/South American prospects I have seen (the Spanish ACB ones dozens of times) think in the following one:
> 
> - Tiago Splitter. I'm not 100% sure, but I think he will be automatically elegible in 2007. If so, in 2006 he will face the same buyout problems than this year. Nevertheless, depending on his improvement he could be a top-5, though personally I don't really love Tiago's style


Buyout problems or not, i see him as Fran Vazquez this year: a lottery pick with some chances to enter in the top 10 (depending on his next season and NBA GMs who love him)...



> - Bargnani. I have seen him only a couple of times. He looks good, very talented. Let the Italians in the board talk about him


Maurice Evans (Sacramento Kings player who played and practised with Bargnani last year) describes him as a 7-foot guard, extremely athletic with great outside shoot and ton of potential (a young Dirk)... i definitely agree with Maurice but, from what i've seen, Bargnani's speed, quickness and footwork seem to be a little better... :biggrin: 



> - Marko Tomas. Fantastic guard. The problem is that he has signed a contract with Real Madrid, so it seems that he prefers to stay in Europe at the moment


Top 20 pick.



> - Rudy Fernandez. I still think he is great and he will be greater, but this year he withdrew at the last moment for a combination of a horrible last part of the season (after an injury) and a embarrasing physical workout at Chicago (nice vertical, good speed, zero strength). He should be a first round


I love his leaping abilities and ball-handling skills... Too thin and weak but a great talent. Top 25 pick.



> - Aleksandrov. Who knows if he will declare. He was better than Korolev, but there's only one Clippers in the NBA


If he doesn't want to finish in 2nd round like Andriuskevicius, it would be better he remains in Europe for 2 more years to develop his great potential...



> - Sergio Rodriguez. The greatest thing. Jason Williams with a head. Still on development, but at 19 showing that he can be the best PG ever in Europe. He sees what nobody can see (Jason Williams, Kidd, Nash ... I cannot think in any other PG with such good passing skills). Sergio can break tough defenders and he is not selfish at all. Sergio is not a good defender, but he can learn at least to reach an average level, but his offensive skills are impressive. Another point he has to develop is his shoot, but I think it won't be a major problem. He should be a lock in the top-5


The spanish magician! Amazing young guy, better than Tony P at passing (like a real PG)... could turn into something special for an Euro guard...

Definitely Top 10 (possible Top 5, depending on how many bigmen will be in the draft).


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah Giddens is prety much trash in my view right now. He showed flashes as a frosh but was horrible last year, a year it which he should improved, he got worse.

As for McRoberts, well it will be a cold day in hell before he plays center in the NBA. He has perimeter skills also, so I project him as a SF, maybe PF if he gets stronger but he is in the Keith Van Horn mold, however he is more athletic than Van Horn.


I am not a huge fan of Mejia, he seems very slow and not that agile or athletic for a tall PG. Everyone wants tall PG's but there is a reason there are not many of them around. But he is solid, we will see what he does next year.

And yes, Jonathan did convince me Morrison is a good player. He has such a nice short game, he can really handle the basketball and he is a tough competitive player. He brings it on game night and I like how he approaches the game. Yes he is slow and he is not very athletic at all. At best he will be a poor mans Larry Bird, which is not a bad thing. I hate his athletic ability and defensive skills though, but his offense might make up for that. Put him on a the wing against a athletic SF with good handles though, he will get killed. But if freaking Kyle Korver can produce, just think what Morrison will be able to do.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Time to talk about the PG's in the draft. Jordan Farmar I think is #1 right now, he is the best pure PG, he just runs a team so well he could be a fine player. In terms of quickness and explosiveness I dont think anyone is better than Darius Washington. He is going to be a lottery pick easily next year, he is a fine player and really knows the game, he can play inside and outside and handle the basketball very well. Gulliermo Diaz is also an outstanding athlete, very raw but extremely talented, excited to see what he becomes.

I think Tyler Hansbrough could be a lottery pick next year if he wants to, he is a freaking horse down low. Such a hard worker, good fundementals and is just a tough physical kid with very good post moves and toughness.

Mardy Collins is a good player as well, we will see how he does this year, he could be a fine tall PG that everyone looks for.

Hassan Adams could be a real beast next year, if McCants can be picked high despite his lack of height, so can Adams. Everyone knows he is a great athlete and really he is a solid defender as well and a excellent rebounder for a guard. He could really be a hot item next year.

Dee Brown got to like his defensive toughness but he will have to prove he can be the main PG on a team, Deron was the main PG last year, all Dee did was run around and hit open three point shots and get dribble penetration.

Pops Mensh-Bonsu I love his potential and I am very glad he went back to school. He could really explode next year, amazing lengthy athlete with great shot blocking potential.

Jason Frasor could be a hot item if he produces more on offense. He did a great job for Nova last year, hope he keeps it up. He is very good defensively, just needs to be more of a all around player.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The people who are saying McRoberts can play 3 in the NBA are the same people saying Kleiza can play the 3. Nope. McRoberts is almost like a tougher Laettner in my opinion, just so so so solid fundamentally and he's also tough. I know he's a big white american and I personally have almost always been down on them, but McRoberts was just incredibly impressive. I just hope he doesn't stay at Duke for 4 years and get the life sucked out of him, I think he'll be there for 2 years and then done.

I like Rajon Rondo, I think he's a pure point guard, maybe not much of a scorer right now, but he's quick and makes good passes. I'll admit to not seeing Farmar play yet, even though I've heard about him for like 3 years now, so I won't comment, you could be right. Darius Washington, I love the kid, but last season was just a little disappointing for him. It could be that I was expecting too much out of a McDonald's All American in 2004 when the reality is he was on a pretty mediocre Memphis team, but I just wasn't too impressed. I see him as a late first rounder.

Hasan Adams is a late lottery/mid first round. I see him being compared to Andre Iguodala comming into the league, amazing hops, solid D, but he is a little more selfish, and his shot isn't as polished.

I think Dee Brown will make the first round, I don't know why, but I just think he will be if for nothing more than he will dominate Chicago next year.

Pops needs to get out of the weightroom and start practicing basketball, and I don't think I've ever advised a kid to stop getting stronger, but in Pops' case it's true. He needs to polish up his offensive game to ever have a shot at the first round.

As I said earlier, here are the only guys I think I can definitively say will be in the lottery if they declare for the 2006 draft... Gay, Rodriguez (I can't believe the word of 2 european posters convinced me, but he sounds incredible! I hope nbatv broadcasts a game of his or something), Aldridge, Boone (but I'm not a big fan), and Hairston. Now that's only 5 guys, but I think those guys are the only real locks at this point. I also think that with improvement or living up to the hype, McRoberts, Morrison, Rondo, Gibson, Farmar (ok, I'll trust you guys on this one), and Bargnani (I'll trust the Dirk comparisons even though I definitely am doubting them).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Allan Ray will be a first round pick. Also Jason Fraser will not play in the NBA. He has bad knees and can barely make it through a college basketball season. He's had major injuries every single season. Unfortunate, because he was a Bill Russell type player coming out of HS.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

I really like Ronnie Brewer. Ronnie is a 6'7" legitimate point guard who has to take on the scoring burden for his team at Arkansas. 

Ronnie sets the Arkansas offense, leads the team in scoring, and shoot 40% from behind the arc despite having an awkward shooting form. The guy is a brilliant ball handler and a terrific passer. He's got great court vision and instincts. Defensively, his long arms create a lot of havoc in the passing lanes.

A team like the Hawks, who are going with the long and athletic theme, are a team that will probably be keeping a close eye on Ronnie this season.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I forgot to include Torin Francis, it was a very good choice for him to stay in school. Hopefully he improves off of his awful season he had last year. He has great physical strength and size just needs to develop more quickness and overall mobility as a post player. He could be a beast though in the paint.

And so Roberson and Walsh are done, they can't go back to Florida since they declaired? If so, wow thats nuts, very dumb move by them coming out.


More stuff on a few of the other PG prospects.

Mustafa Shakur is a interesting player, fine ball handler and underrated athlete but he has never really been great in college. Can really break people down on the dribble but he will have to improve his overall game to be picked high just like Raymond Felton did this year with improving his jump shooting and overall aggressiveness on the court.

Curtis Stinson is a interesting player, great toughness and is a post up PG. He could be a solid late 1st round pick, but he will have to continue his production he had last year.

Daniel Gibson I am not a huge fan of yet, I think he is pretty overrated.

Taquan Dean will be similar to Salim I think in the fact that Dean is a fine shooter. Cross between a SG and PG but he is a clutch shooter and I look for big things from him this year.

JamesOn Curry I think has the potential to be a NBA player in the future, he is a nice talent but will have to continue to improve his game.

Armein Kirkland another classic tall PG potential right here, good ball handler and really long arms, his long arms and versitility alone could get him drafted.

Marcus Williams not a huge fan of, he is skinny and not very physical, he is a moderate defender and mostly preforms because of the talent around him. No way is he one of the top 5 PG's in the nation. He is ok but I dont see great player in him.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Rodney Carney can't not talk about him, amazing athlete, really improve his game this year and became a true star. Is some what inconsistent still. If he continues to improve that fine jumper of his he could be a real gem in the draft. Has good touch around the hoop and long arms as well. Hope he does more in college this year.

Cory Brewer is another long armed SG/SF. I really like his versitility and length. He is a good defender and with Walsh and Roberson gone at Florida it will open things up for him.

Vincent Grier I think could maybe be a 1st round pick. He had a great year last season, he is a quick and deceptive scorer, knows how to get to the hoop and if he complements that with a improved outside game he will be a all around SG. He is also a good defender and runs the court very well.

James White will he ever be as great of player as his athletic ability allows? Who knows, but hard to pass on a athlete like that. He has improve his ability to get others involved and is a ok rebounder, but he has to be more aggressive going to the basket without question.

Bobby Jones and Erroll Knight are two defensive SG's. Both very good athletes and both can get out and defend. I really like Jones ability to guard multiple positions, that will help him a lot in the NBA. However both need to improve their offensive game, especially Jones he looks lost sometimes on offense. 

Denham Brown and Adam Haluska are to good shooting guard prospects, both are fine shooters and I like the way they shoot the basketball.


Alando Tucker I love his post up ability, if he can some how expand his range and be able to play the SF spot, he could be hell to guard in the NBA. Is a fine athlete, explosive and quick as well off his feet. I really like his potential as a SF mismatch in the NBA. Look out for this guy.

JP Batista is a big kid, really good size and nice shooting touch form the outside. He could be a late 1st round pick possibly, he has the potential to be.

Eric Hicks was honestly almost better than Maxiell as a post defender, he is a better shot blocker and just as good of rebounder. Maxiell was better on offense though, that is what Hicks will have to improve on.


I am interested to see how David Padgett will do. I love his range for a big man that, that is so key, but can he defend.


Hilton Armstrong is a NBA player, he could be a fine 2nd round pick. He was good last year and should be even better this year. Its almost a good thing also Bynum went to the NBA because it gives him more playing time.
Jermareo Davidson


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Marcus Williams is listed at 6'3" though I'd say he is more like 6'2. He is also listed at 200lbs. The kid defintely isn't skinny (dont let the t-shirt fool you) and he finishes VERY well after making contact. To be honest, no one finished more after making contact last season than Williams on the Huskies. That included Charlie, Gay, and Boone. As far as defense goes, Im not sure where that comment comes from. In his 1/2 of freshman year, he earned his playing time by playing excellent defense. He was also UCONN's best guard defender this year and made McNamara and Thomas's lives against UCONN a living hell. Don't forget to, he pretty much had no backup this year due to Price's sickness and Kellogg's attitude/kicked off the team. NBA teams will only question his ability to blow by a defender at the next level. He'll have to prove in workouts that he is quick enough. 

Year after Year, I hope Frasor is healthy. Hopefully, in his Senior Season, he'll finally be there. Its quite sad to see him when he's hurt. He shows flashes of brillance yet is never healthy enough to do it game in and game out. Hopefully he'll do well for himself in whatever he does. 

I like Ray. I like his scoring ability. I think he can play at the next level, despite his size, due to his quick release. He could be a late first round pick but more likely an early 2nd round in a weak draft class next year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Marcus Williams is defintely not skinny - he is a bit stocky actually.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

OZZY is the same guy who said Ben Gordon was skinny and we see Ben Gordon is ripped out of his mind. Since they wear T-Shirts, they are skinny it seems.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Marcus Williams is listed at the same height and the same weight that BG was when he played at UCONN. BG is a better athlete but Williams has shown he's a better athlete than most think. He gets a lot of disrespect because he's a pass first point guard...but what gets he ball up the court faster, a pass or a dribble?

I think we saw a case in this draft where you have two different style PGs. Paul and Williams are different point guards. UTAH is a better team with Williams than Paul due to their style. NO is a better team with Paul. 

Charlotte is a better team at the ticket gate...I couldn't resist...Felton may have the most impact out of the 3 PGs in terms of assists because he has the experience of feeding the post.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Marcus Williams is listed at 6'3" though I'd say he is more like 6'2. He is also listed at 200lbs. The kid defintely isn't skinny (dont let the t-shirt fool you) and he finishes VERY well after making contact. To be honest, no one finished more after making contact last season than Williams on the Huskies. That included Charlie, Gay, and Boone. As far as defense goes, Im not sure where that comment comes from. In his 1/2 of freshman year, he earned his playing time by playing excellent defense. He was also UCONN's best guard defender this year and made McNamara and Thomas's lives against UCONN a living hell. Don't forget to, he pretty much had no backup this year due to Price's sickness and Kellogg's attitude/kicked off the team. NBA teams will only question his ability to blow by a defender at the next level. He'll have to prove in workouts that he is quick enough.


Well then, he plays weak, I still think he looks skinny but that is my preception of him. But no matter what stats you list of his height and weight, he is a physical weak player. He is not always aggressive, assertive and tough on the basketball court. Maybe his skills and finess will make up for that, but he is not a tough gritty player and that is what I dislike the most about him. And again he has tons of talent around him obviously, so that does help as well. Everyone says he is the best PG around just because he had almost 8 assists a game as a freshman, but again its not that hard with the talent he has around him. UCONN is probably one of the deepest and most talented teams in the nation. I want some consistency though, one year so what he needs to prove himself and on the big stage as well. 

And Ben Gordon is ripped out of his mind? Ok dont see that but sure if you want to believe it have at it. I call a player ripped out of his mind if he is like Chauncey Billups, not Ben Gordon.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I forgot to put the big man on the list as well, my boy Shelden Williams. He will be a fine NBA player. Sure some might say he is stiff but he is a true force in the post. He has great physical size and strength, is a solid shot blocker and a rebounder that knows how to carve out space for himself. Williams should be a lock to be in the lottery and it was a good choice for him to go back to school. I think I left him off because when I made this list a few months ago he was testing the waters and I thought he was coming out.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

OZZY said:


> Alando Tucker I love his post up ability, if he can some how expand his range and be able to play the SF spot, he could be hell to guard in the NBA. Is a fine athlete, explosive and quick as well off his feet. I really like his potential as a SF mismatch in the NBA. Look out for this guy.


I've seen him play probably 40 times and I agree with this, but he needs to improve his mental aspect of the game. Too many times he shoots a three (when he isn't a good shooter) at a critical time, or will try to do one of his blowby moves, but when it doesn't work he just keeps going instead of kicking it out. He makes some amazing plays though, there have been countless times when he's made shots that you just should not be able to make, but his shot is just ugly; it's a line drive. I'm surprised he doesn't shoot 40% from the free throw line with that shot. But if he improves those things I think he has the potential to be a first rounder.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Jordan Farmar is a good playmaker and floor general, but he lacks athleticism and he's an average shooter.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Marcus Williams was a sophmore last year.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

OZZY said:


> And Ben Gordon is ripped out of his mind? Ok dont see that but sure if you want to believe it have at it. I call a player ripped out of his mind if he is like Chauncey Billups, not Ben Gordon.












Yes, he is ripped.

Marcus Williams is not skinny nor does he play skinny. He takes it to the hole hard and can finish with contact. He's a guy that uses his strength and size to bully opposing guards on the defensive end and is absolutely a lockdown defender at times. He's actually willing to put pressure out to 35 feet and still stay in front of his man. There are few guys that can throw such catchable balls and thread needles without throwing it out of bounds. He brings control to the game, can shoot, and plays D. I don't see what more he has to do to be a top 5 PG in your mind. It's as if we're looking at different players.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Note the list is not only the 2006 NBA draft. I made it awhile ago and since the rule change obviously McRoberts, Handsbrough or Wright can not go out for the draft next year unless one of them went to a prep school for a year. 

It will be strange not having the typical high school super star coming out for the draft, it will be a change indeed. Sad thing is though that some will just be held back in lower grades, play at a prep school for a few years, never go to college and enter when they can.

The list is a combination of prospects for the 2006 draft and prospects for the future.


As for Marcus Williams, well I don't see any other sites really that high on the kid outside of college basketball analyists. And I don't need to see pictures of Ben Gordon, or should I call him Mr. Muscles? Again what I considered ripped is a little bit more than what others might consider ripped. Again Billups = muscular basketball player, not Marcus Williams or Ben Gordon in my opinion. When I call a player not physical, skinny or thin its like a personal offense to some people.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

All of them can go out in 2006, by then, they've all been in college for a year.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

OZZY said:


> Note the list is not only the 2006 NBA draft. I made it awhile ago and since the rule change obviously McRoberts, Handsbrough or Wright can not go out for the draft next year unless one of them went to a prep school for a year.



From my understanding you have to be 19 and 1 year removed form your High School graduation. Which would make McRoberts, Hansbrough and Wright eligible.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

The 2006 Draft looks real weak to me right now. Even with Rudy Gay being pretty damn good, no one exactly stands out above the rest. Just my opinion though.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

You have your right to not like MW. But the flaws you are pointing out in his game do not exist. Its just a very uninformed, inaccurate opinion on him. Heck, you don't even know enough about him to know last year was his sophmore season. Obviously if you really knew anything about him or his game, you would know what happened in his freshman season. 

If you want to say that he isn't a top 5 point guard in your mind, thats fine. But say he isn't top 5 because he doesn't have the quickest first step, at times he is too fancy with the ball, he is just now starting to prove that he has a consistent jump shot, and he has had some minor off the court issues.

Don't blame him for the talent around him. Don't say he is weak when he is not. Don't say he is an moderate defender when he was the best defensive point guard in the big east last year. Don't use the excuse that he isn't a top point guard according to the mocks when you yourself have said that mocks are pretty worthless.

Quote:
"Its a good mock, good for them but really mock drafts, even though I do a lot of them with football and basketball, they are worthless because in the ends its who are the better players. "


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> The 2006 Draft looks real weak to me right now. Even with Rudy Gay being pretty damn good, no one exactly stands out above the rest. Just my opinion though.


2006 is about the same as this draft IMO. Bogut, Marvin Williams etc. just haven't shown you their improved games yet.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

sov82, you are a ridiculously biased UCONN fan, that is very clear. You can say that you think my thoughts on Marcus William's weaknesses are wrong. Go at it but you have to expand your horizons I think.

Get outside of UCONN basketball for a second and watch Jordan Farmar, Darius Washington, Gulliermo Diaz, Mardy Collins and Mustafa Shakur. Marcus Williams is at best better than Shakur but he is not anywhere close to being at the level those other PG's are at right now.


You can support your favorite team all you want, but I find something strange when all you reply to are things usually dealing with UCONN basketball players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> 2006 is about the same as this draft IMO. Bogut, Marvin Williams etc. just haven't shown you their improved games yet.


2006 is a guard and wing player draft primarily. The first 35-40 players look decent (if everyone comes out), but no superstars. It's okay though, all you're looking to do in 2006 is grab a good PG or SG or maybe a very good combo guard to solidify your backcourt.

If you're a team like Atlanta, there's your chance to get your franchise PG. Houston as well.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

I live on the East Coast. I comment mostly on Big East and ACC Basketball as that is what I see most often in person or on TV. I have seen those other players play but not enough to have an informed opinion on them (with the exception of Diaz who I am not very high on). I've read about them plenty but I do not get to see them in person or on TV consistently enough to have an informed opinion. Thus, I do not comment on them. Thus, I do not do mock drafts.

I never once said MW was better than any of the players you mentioned. I know he has the skills to be a top 20 pick in this upcoming draft. That is all I said.

Last year, you were posting about Okafor and Gordon being weak. So I posted. They went 2/3 and were two of the top four Rookies. Sorry for being a "homer" and setting the facts straight.

I read these boards to be more informed. I don't take anything away from your posts about prospects as I know the posts are incredibly uninformed. I, do however, appreciate those members who do post quality information, whether its about their home town team or some EURO prospect.

You tell me to broaded my horizons. I tell you that maybe you should focus in on what you have the ability to have an informed opinion about. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Redick will go in the lottery because of his outstanding shooting ability. If Luke Jackson can do it, J.J. certainly can.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think Maurice Ager will be a mid 1st rounder next year.

He's a terrific athlete who can defend and I liked his jumpshot in the tournament as well. I think he's gonna be better prospect then Shannon Brown


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> Bargnani will not go over Gay or Boone. Very doubtful.


Bargnani is just as talented as Gay, and more talented than Boone. I would say there is a very good chance he goes over Boone, but doubtful he goes over Gay.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Redick will go in the lottery because of his outstanding shooting ability. If Luke Jackson can do it, J.J. certainly can.


LOL. :rofl: If he does, that GM will be fired 2 years later. Oh wait, Jim Paxson was fired this year.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Guillermo Diaz is an incredibly explosive player along the lines of Steve Francis. He will probably be a high pick simply because of his explosive capabilities. The question with him is whether or not he will be able to run a team.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Guillermo Diaz is an incredibly explosive player along the lines of Steve Francis. He will probably be a high pick simply because of his explosive capabilities. The question with him is whether or not he will be able to run a team.


That is true, when I saw him he looked very raw. Great athlete though, and he is a physically big kid as well with insane running ability.




> Redick will go in the lottery because of his outstanding shooting ability. If Luke Jackson can do it, J.J. certainly can.


Also if Langdon can be a high pick so can Redick, he is much better than Langdon was. He will have to learn to move without the ball even better though. He does a good job of that in college and he has really improved his ball handling ability and defense. He is a clutch player and a competitor. I am not a Duke fan but I respect the kid, he is a tough kid. Scary thing is he should be even better this year because they actually have a PG now.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Bumpo....


----------

